# I want to buy a used TT - Got one?



## Pooroldsimon (Apr 19, 2009)

Gonna test drive a TT with the wife tomorow. She absolutely set on getting one. I know very little about them. Got about £15,000 to spend. She willuse it for shopping and odd visit to see ffriends. Last car was a mini and she did 10,000 miles in 3 years ! Anyone got a car to sell or know where there is one


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome.

Here is a good place to start looking :wink: 
viewforum.php?f=41


----------



## Pooroldsimon (Apr 19, 2009)

Perfect start. Thankyou
Just got to wade through the messy formats
Simon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome are you after a coupe or roadster if you want a coupe and can do with out the rear seats go for the qS  
Then when you get one join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Pooroldsimon (Apr 19, 2009)

Roadster only. 
Newer 2.0T rather than older one with more engine


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

